# Rooster?



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

So I went to tractor supply a month ago and I got 6 pullets. Three are tertra tint bred. One of the alleged pullets grew twice as fast as the rest is a little more aggressive and also has big tail feathers. It was the first to try and get out of the brooder, It also squared off to another one of my birds yesterday and pecked at it really hard. Then I thought what if that bird is a roo as well!!! Ugh. Why do you all think? I'm new to the board so let me know if the picture uploaded properly.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

It's the white one on the right..


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

mcchicken said:


> So I went to tractor supply a month ago and I got 6 pullets. Three are tertra tint bred. One of the alleged pullets grew twice as fast as the rest is a little more aggressive and also has big tail feathers. It was the first to try and get out of the brooder, It also squared off to another one of my birds yesterday and pecked at it really hard. Then I thought what if that bird is a roo as well!!! Ugh. Why do you all think? I'm new to the board so let me know if the picture uploaded properly.


Those are signs I have seen in mine. There are several chicks in that pic, look to be maybe buff orpington( hard to tell until they get older) and the white ones could go a variety of breeds. Try to get a pic of the one you are thinking to be roo, include one with the top of the back and might be able to guess a little better.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

mcchicken said:


> It's the white one on the right..


Lol, posting as I am.... I can't tell from that pic, maybe someone else will, and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

None scream rooster to me. But thats me. I do know that my females squared off with each other and still do at times.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

None scream rooster to me as well. However females will square off beak to beak and fight up in the air, just like roosters. They will also mount each other and flatten to the ground to show superiority. They are young and working on their pecking order. It starts early!


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks all. I think that may be the case. Hens trying to figure out the pecking order. I'm new to having chickens.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have two reds that I got from tsc too and one looks exactly like the dark ones you have. What breed where they supposed to be? I was told RIR but I'm not convinced.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks all. I think that may be the case. Hens trying to figure out the pecking order. I'm new to having chickens.


----------



## OwnedByTheChickens (Apr 4, 2013)

That doesn't look like a roo, but could be. Just keep an eye, you'll know soon enough!


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I think they are red sex links....could be RIR though.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is another picture of my questionable fatty girl.....


----------



## OwnedByTheChickens (Apr 4, 2013)

Kind of resembles a roo. My guess, now, is yes.


----------

